# Favourite settings on a 2 channel dual rectifier



## jdiz (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm into all things metal, mainly. I picked up an older Mesa Dual Rectifier Solo Head with 2 channels. I literally just got it. I had the opportunity to open it up a few days ago with my drummer... and holy f%#@.. am I impressed. It blows the hair off kneecaps. Power I've never felt before with my previous half stack (low end marshall with behringer cab). 

My questions is: What are some of your preferred settings / eq for a great metal tone? 

I'm curious, because I seem to be cranking the gain all the way up, pretty much, and scooping it a tad on the red channel, using modern settings. I set it to bold as well. I don't really know how the cloning works really. Just read something about that on this site today. I think that cranking the gain seems like a noob time move, but it seems to be doing the trick and giving me what I want. Maybe there's a better way? and that's why i'm asking. 

I'm playing out of a new Mesa Rectifier slant cab. I'm waiting for a ts9 to some in the mail to 'tighten it up' as I've read on the net. seems like everyone owns a ts9 to boost theirs, but I don't know if that is more suited for the old 3 channel duals or the one I own... 

First post here. take it easy on me, please. and good night.


----------



## Jayd41 (Jun 30, 2013)

Congrats on a killer amp!

Everyone's tastes will vary, but here is what I do.

The gain is around 1 - 2oclock if I'm not using a boost. When running a boost the gain is between noon and 1oclock. 
Personally I have the bass around 11, mids around 1, treble around 1 and the presence I slowly dial up until it gets harsh, and then back off just a hair. The presence knob, especially on the red channel, is VERY sensitive and just a minor adjustment can make a difference between painful highs and a dull sound. Take your time dialing that one in. Mine usually ends up around 1 oclock on the red channel I believe, but it varies based on what guitar and cab I'm using.
Definitely Bold and Silicone Diodes for the tightest tracking, loudest tones.
Setting to Spongy or Tube rectifier will change your tone slightly so you'll have to re-tweak your eq to get it to sound the same.

Have fun playing with your new amp!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 30, 2013)

Read any of the rectifier manuals they have available online first, and then go from there with your ears. 
You'll likely find many usable knob settings even without changing anything else in the signal chain.


----------



## Rook (Jun 30, 2013)

^That

I also don't love the TS9, too band-limiting so sounds a bit toooo middy. The Maxon OD808 worked great with my Roadster over a TS9 just to get more out of each channel, wasn't necessary though.

For the old rectos, the Gain control is super versatile. I found most of my favourite tones with the gain dialled back to half or just less, bass just about half or more, mids about ten o'clock, treble to taste (depends on cab, you'll see what I mean) and same with presence but presence usually ended up again about half way whereas I'd usually have the treble about 3 o'clock.

As you turn down the gain, more high end makes it into the front making it tighter and tighter, and there's a sweet spot between 10 o'clock and midday that nails that balance completely.


----------



## Manurack (Jun 30, 2013)

Welcome fellow BC shredder! Yeah do what the dude said a few posts up, search for online manuals for the tone you want. Have fun with the amp bro!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jun 30, 2013)

You can get a slightly smoother sound by having the gain around noon-1:00, mids the same, bass between 10-12:00, presence between off and 10:00 with more treble to compensate and channel volume at or a bit below noon to open up the sound more. 

But like TRENCHLORD said, read through the manual for your head to gain a better understanding of HOW everything works, then use your ears and new knowledge to dial in a sound to your liking  A boost and noise gate are essential IMO, I loved my OD808/Decimator with my old Recto head.


----------



## Shask (Jun 30, 2013)

I am probably like the others. Most of the EQ is around noon, presence barely on. Gain I keep a little higher. 2-3 oclock + an OD for a smooth but full gain, 1 oclockish + OD for a more defined and brighter attack gain.


----------



## jdiz (Oct 3, 2013)

Rook said:


> ^That
> 
> I also don't love the TS9, too band-limiting so sounds a bit toooo middy. The Maxon OD808 worked great with my Roadster over a TS9 just to get more out of each channel, wasn't necessary though.
> 
> ...




I've definitely gotten then hang of this thing now after a few months. I also exchanged the ts9 with a maxon od808 and it's a night and day difference! much better tone in my opinion, and you can tell the electronics are much better quality - less unwanted squeal. I still have my ns2, but I think I might go for a decimator in the future. Also changed the tubes because I had no idea how old they were - changed them from el34s to 6l6s and I think it sounds much better too. Super happy with the amp. Cheers for the advice. 

...but now I want an RG3550MZ instead of this S Series Ibanez (which has fared me very well, by the way).


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Oct 3, 2013)

jdiz said:


> I've definitely gotten then hang of this thing now after a few months. I also exchanged the ts9 with a maxon od808 and it's a night and day difference! much better tone in my opinion, and you can tell the electronics are much better quality - less unwanted squeal. I still have my ns2, but I think I might go for a decimator in the future. Also changed the tubes because I had no idea how old they were - changed them from el34s to 6l6s and I think it sounds much better too. Super happy with the amp. Cheers for the advice.
> 
> ...but now I want an RG3550MZ instead of this S Series Ibanez (which has fared me very well, by the way).


 
Agreed on all counts .
I tried the mesa el34's in my single and ended up going back to the 6L6's after a couple weeks. 
It's nice to be able to flip the switch and swap for an instant amp change.


----------



## MikeSweeney (Oct 3, 2013)

Manurack said:


> Welcome fellow BC shredder! !



just be happy he is not from surrey haha. and if you want a awesome ts get a green rhino best 99bucks you'll spend


----------



## cGoEcYk (Oct 3, 2013)

How loud are you running things? Band/stage volume or home levels?


----------



## col (Oct 4, 2013)

My recording settings:

Boosted with Maxon OD9, V30, SM57 and Beyerdynamic i50D on axis, straight in front of the cone.

Red channel, modern, diodes.

Settings o'clock:

Master 9 (I felt it got too loose/fuzzy if I turned it louder), presence 2, bass 12, mids 12 or 9 I usually go for both for quad tracking, treble 2, gain 12

Sounds like this:
https://soundcloud.com/nakedzen/rose-of-sharyn-kemper-reamp

For band playing it depends on the room, the other guitarists settings etc. Usually run the mids high and bass low.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Oct 4, 2013)

^^^I like the guitar tone. A bit heavy on the brass though IMO.

If I was gonna change anything on the guitar tone it would be reducing treble and presence a bit and bumping up the gain a notch.

On your triple rec modern red channel recording it sound like that's what you did,?


----------



## col (Oct 4, 2013)

TRENCHLORD said:


> ^^^I like the guitar tone. A bit heavy on the brass though IMO.
> 
> If I was gonna change anything on the guitar tone it would be reducing treble and presence a bit and bumping up the gain a notch.
> 
> On your triple rec modern red channel recording it sound like that's what you did,?



I've never had a triple rec?

Personally I like to record really bright and then reduce the treble in post, much easier to do that way than try to work with a dark and muddy tone. 

Here's the same recording with post eq (low pass at 5kHz to remove the harsh high end):
https://soundcloud.com/nakedzen/rose-of-sharyn-kemper-reamp-lo


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Oct 4, 2013)

Woops, I must have clicked on a "related item".

Sounds better with the low pass on the last one IMO.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Oct 4, 2013)

Green channel:
Gain max, pushed
bass, 7
mids, 6
treble, max
presence, max.

Use this with a ts-808 in front and experience the wildest, rawest amp in existence.


----------

